
Airbnb has gone Marxist - adnam
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/11/airbnb-has-gone-marxist/
======
adnam
To remove the pop-over:

    
    
      (document.getElementsByClassName('spev-modal-active')[0].className = document.getElementsByClassName('spev-modal-active')[0].className.replace(/\bspev-modal-active\b/,''))();

